# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Virtualisation >  menu bar missing from virtualbox guest

## sarhound

I'm in my virtualbox Windows 7 guest now, but I don't have a devices tab showing anywhere. All I have is the title bar of the guest saying "Windows7 (ScreenResolution) [Running] - Oracle VM VirtualBox". Beneath it, I have a regular Windows 7 desktop showing.

Watching the YouTube videos that I've been able to locate, everyone seems to have a Machine... Devices... Help bar beneath the title bar.

How do I get that bar back?

----------


## CharlesA

Check to make sure you do not have "scale mode" enabled:
http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch0...-resize-window

Ctrl + C will toggle scale mode.

----------


## sysarc

My Ubuntu version 12.04 system update today.

Virtualbox version 4.1.18
This solution work for me.

Close open VM's. 
Go to Virtualbox *File*>>*Preferences* menu.
Click *Input* button.
Click reset icon.
Click Host Key area and set new host key "*Alt Gr* + *Right Ctrl*"
Restart VM press "*Alt Gr* + *Right Ctrl*" .
Now VM menu is showing.

----------


## cmcanulty

I also have this problem no devices show and on input there is no reset button. Also what is alt gr?

----------


## CharlesA

Alt key, I think.

----------


## largewhale

> My Ubuntu version 12.04 system update today.
> 
> Virtualbox version 4.1.18
> This solution work for me.
> 
> Close open VM's. 
> Go to Virtualbox *File*>>*Preferences* menu.
> Click *Input* button.
> Click reset icon.
> ...


thanks. It works. 
And I changed to "right shift" key as host key , due to the key is more bigger than the "ctrl" key on my Thinkpad. It's convenient for use.  :Razz:

----------


## largewhale

> I also have this problem no devices show and on input there is no reset button. Also what is alt gr?


I don't know what is "alt gr" neither. You just choose a key you like (follow the message showed in Vbox), and take it active. That's all.

----------


## CharlesA

AltGr is on certain keyboards, usually ones that have special symbols on them.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AltGr_key

----------


## ravipuliyath

Press right ctrl+C (Host + C) for changing to scale mode

----------

